# Minn Kota Trolling Motor Value



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to upgrade my trolling motor and am going to try and sell my current one to help finance my new one. I have a 2006 Minn Kota Riptide AP 70 with co pilot remote control system. The trolling motor is in sound mechanical condition and is average cosmetically. My question is how do I determine what a fair asking price would be for my used motor? Anybody got an idea on where you look to gain an idea of used values on trolling motors?


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

100.00 its old.so ill just take it off ur hands......


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

marcus,

Hope I can get more than $100! Tell you what, I'll trade ya a brand new 80 lb Minn Kota Riptide St w/ I pilot for it, deal? LOL


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

i looked at them.thought i wanted one till they where 1000.00 +/-..hope some one will give you what you need for it.i would think 300.00 +/- would be far.but don't hold me to that..


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have a Minn Kota RT/80/SM/BG/HC-62 with the RTA-19 Quick Release Bracket. It was slightly used. The owner upgraded to the I Pilot at Kenny Mann's shop and I bought it there. I have never mounted it or used it. I will sell it for $700.00 OBO...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Johnboat did you ever figure out a price?


----------

